# Cant stand cum in my mouth. Help!!!



## kdm913 (Apr 9, 2012)

My husband loves for me go down on him and I always have to finish him of by jerking him off because I cant stand cum in my mouth. I know that what you eat changes the taste of the cum but I dont think it is the taste that bothers me. Maybe some of it but the problem I have the most is the consistency. A couple years ago I tried it and he tells me I didnt mind it at all. Unfortunately, I dont remember. I tried it again about a year ago and I dont know if it was the cum that hit the back of my throat that made me gag or the cum itself. I really would like to be able to do this for him because I know he would LOVE it. If I can do this for him then I am hoping he returns the favor of something that I would really love from him. I want to know what to do to handle the cum. Do you get used to it? Do you have to think about something else? What should I do?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Several other posters have said that they do not like the consistency. What works for me is to have it go deep down the back of my throat so that it bypasses my tongue and I do not taste it. The look of pleasure on my husband's face is heavenly! He also reciprocates, so that is incentive, too.


----------



## kdm913 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does it ever make you sick to your stomach?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

No. I think of it as loving my husband's whole body.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you are making to much of it. My wife rarely goes down on me and I really do not want her to unless it just comes naturally. Honestly she is not that great at doing it but when she does it I am so turned on because I know she is performing it because she is really turned on. My wife has followed through early on in our marriage but honestly it just does not do much for me. If she wanted to now I would not object but I ain't losing sleep over it. At the end of the day I do not want her to do anything that is going to detract from our intimacy.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

airplane888 said:


> You need to ask him to taste it too, I just don't get those husbands that think it's OK for their spouse but maybe if they taste and knew maybe they would think, gee I was wrong. My wife hates it, the pre cum is also on her list. I always hear about "my mouth is too small" "I can get my breath" "I am no good at it", just blow me, it feels great, it's tight, it's warm, it's wet and all you've got to worry about is the first 2 inches. Some women just don't get how much it feels good
> 
> airplane


I think the more happy successful marriages have a give and take i go down on my wife all the time i love her juices and i love eating her out. Sometimes i have done it to her several times in 1 day for long periods of time. 

ive tasted my cum not some thinking i enjoy but its do able i swallowed it. All cause she asked me if i knew what it taste like and i did not so i tried some. She swallows for me but not all the time and i really enjoy it and appreciate it its so hot while she looks at me i think she does it cause i go down on her so much and she is always pleased and happy with that. If i go down on her just randomly and make her orgasm she follows me around wants to please me. 

I think that if a man goes down on his woman than his wife should go down on him. Guys have to taste all the vagina juice who is to say it does not taste bad? both cum and vag juice comes from our bodies and if you are with your partner than you should love them and be attracted to them. I think a really big turn off would be if i was getting a bj about to cum and she just said "wait" *********** you off so you can finish on my boobs or hands", i mean i like to cum on boobs but its not the same its so much better to finish in the mouth. That would be like a guy eating you out and your about to cum and he says

"dont orgasm while i am eating you out, let me use my fingers instead to finish you off"

^^ how would ladies like that?

Now if you never get eaten out by your husband than i can understand feeling like you deserve it and being upset that you have to do things for him but he wont return the favor. If my wife did not want to swallow it would not kill me, but if i could not cum in her mouth at all it would really suck its such an amazing feeling. Cuming in the mouth and than a woman spitting is not bad she took it in her mouth and the feeling is amazing, swallowing is just a bonus.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> No. I think of it as loving my husband's whole body.


you sound like a great wife you dont like it but you know it can be tolerable and the fact you want to find a way to like it so you can please your husband is very nice respectable.


my wife used to hate it when we dated she tried it never wanted to do it again (rarely) and would never swallow id usually finish on her body from a bj or bj than sex. After we got married i guess i treat her so well she has started to be way more into my pleasure she is amazing at giving BJ now, never have i had such great ones. I dont watch porn anymore but the women in porn give great bj and i get those type from my wife. She has learned to go past 2 inches in her mouth and i love it she also got more into cum in her mouth and would spit for the longest time but now she swallows whenever i want or sometimes without me asking.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thoughts, as a guy...

My STBXW wasn't going to let me cum in her mouth no way, no how. I accepted that, and could live with it.

My GF will swallow anytime I want to, and even requests that I finish that way sometimes.

While I prefer my GF's approach to BJ's, I think my biggest beef (looking back) with my STBX was that much of our sex life was either focused on her pleasure (oral for her) or mutual pleasure (oral for her, intercourse). There was relatively little focus on it being about me and my pleasure. I'll freely admit that I likely contributed to this, as I didn't realize that aspect was missing as much as it was.

So my suggestion for you, if you really don't want to do the "cum in mouth" thing, is to take care of him and let him cum on you, if that's what you can handle. Your cheek, for example, or breasts. But show him that you get pleasure and enjoy his orgasm as much as he does.

Just my $0.02...

C


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *lovesherman said*: The look of pleasure on my husband's face is heavenly!


This is IT right here ! Think on these things in those moments, the waves of sheer pleausure you are giving the man you love, it is an act of pure devotion to give in this way. 

It is a fear that is holding you back... worrying about the taste, consistency.... kinda like this book title..." Feel the fear and do it anyway!" ... Heck, it only lasts for a minute or less, that sweet erupting in your mouth... that is not so bad... then just go spit it out, the more you do it, the easier it will become... then you will look back... and think.. Geeze, what was I thinking! 

Fear can immobilize us. It took me 19 yrs to even desirously want to give a BJ :slap: How pathetic is that! Then after I started doing them, I couldn't get enough of them, then I thought --I need to swallow, I was worried about that... till I started to do that. 

It just all gets easier.... and better!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it's just something you get used to the often you do it. I think if you swallow it really quickly without thinking about it, that helps. I'm not crazy about the texture either, but it's all about pleasing the other person right? ..to a point, if you really can't stand it, and you feel like you might barf, then you would need to have a conversation about it.

My stbxh was a big lover of b/j, kind of got annoying sometimes..."hey baby, come here" type of thing.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I hate the consistency and texture. 

I just swallow immediately to avoid it sitting in my mouth. Keep some sort of tasty beverage by the bed for afterwards too, it helps.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> kdm, go to swallowdontspit.com


Had to see for myself, but the url was slightly wrong: Don't Spit, Swallow Cum - Blowjob

Lol and now I know they have a website for everything.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

airplane888 said:


> You need to ask him to taste it too, I just don't get those husbands that think it's OK for their spouse but maybe if they taste and knew maybe they would think, gee I was wrong. My wife hates it, the pre cum is also on her list. I always hear about "my mouth is too small" "I can get my breath" "I am no good at it", just blow me, it feels great, it's tight, it's warm, it's wet and *all you've got to worry about is the first 2 inches.* Some women just don't get how much it feels good
> 
> airplane


I agree with some of this. Not the tasting it himself (ahhhhhhh) or the first 2 inches stuff. I need it to go in a couple more before it starts feeling good.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Try spitting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I dunno...not trying to belittle anyones feelings (honestly), but I just don't get it. Its just cum? There's like a tablespoon to swallow at most. I can think of a trillion other things that gross me out more. Don't think about it, just swallow it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

God I love TAM!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

pineapple juice is seriously supposed to make it taste better. 

https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&output....,cf.osb&fp=bb6c5e0cf9c6d0f0&biw=1301&bih=611


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

kag123 said:


> I dunno...not trying to belittle anyones feelings (honestly), but I just don't get it. Its just cum? There's like a tablespoon to swallow at most. I can think of a trillion other things that gross me out more. Don't think about it, just swallow it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The amount on how much there is depends on the last time he came. It can actually get up to a large disgusting amount..
And yes, some how pineapple juice and pineapples actually do make it taste better. As soon as they don't eat them, and just eat everything but.. it will get really disgusting. The taste depends on his diet.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

kdm913 said:


> My husband loves for me go down on him and I always have to finish him of by jerking him off because I cant stand cum in my mouth. I know that what you eat changes the taste of the cum but I dont think it is the taste that bothers me. Maybe some of it but the problem I have the most is the consistency. A couple years ago I tried it and he tells me I didnt mind it at all. Unfortunately, I dont remember. I tried it again about a year ago and I dont know if it was the cum that hit the back of my throat that made me gag or the cum itself. I really would like to be able to do this for him because I know he would LOVE it. *If I can do this for him then I am hoping he returns the favor of something that I would really love from him.* I want to know what to do to handle the cum. Do you get used to it? Do you have to think about something else? What should I do?


Hi kdm ~

The thing that bothers me the most in your post is what I high-lighted... the transactional "if I do this for him, then he might do that for me".

I think you should do things because you want to, because you want to please your spouse and be giving to them with no strings attached.

Otherwise, I don't know how you would ever really be able to get in to it... not with a full and giving heart anyway.

Best wishes.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

piggyoink said:


> pineapple juice is seriously supposed to make it taste better.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&output....,cf.osb&fp=bb6c5e0cf9c6d0f0&biw=1301&bih=611


It really does work too.


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

CharlotteMarie said:


> It really does work too.


Yes I did a LOT of reading on this. Basically asparagus makes the nastiest stuff, but pineapple juice(not orange, not strawberry, not grape) but PINEAPPLE juice is the best for that 'situation'.


----------



## so now what? (Apr 13, 2012)

kag123 said:


> I dunno...not trying to belittle anyones feelings (honestly), but I just don't get it. Its just cum? There's like a tablespoon to swallow at most. I can think of a trillion other things that gross me out more. Don't think about it, just swallow it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's a lot more than a tablespoon baby....at least mine is...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure he's drinking lots of water. Being dehydrated and then drinking coffee will make for a stiff bad tasting experience. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

kdm913 said:


> My husband loves for me go down on him and I always have to finish him of by jerking him off because I cant stand cum in my mouth. I know that what you eat changes the taste of the cum but I dont think it is the taste that bothers me. Maybe some of it but the problem I have the most is the consistency. A couple years ago I tried it and he tells me I didnt mind it at all. Unfortunately, I dont remember. I tried it again about a year ago and I dont know if it was the cum that hit the back of my throat that made me gag or the cum itself. I really would like to be able to do this for him because I know he would LOVE it. If I can do this for him then I am hoping he returns the favor of something that I would really love from him. I want to know what to do to handle the cum. Do you get used to it? Do you have to think about something else? What should I do?


I think you are worrying yourself sick over this and that is not necessary. It's simple, if you cannot stand cum in your mouth, don't let him cum in your mouth. I know you want to please your man, and it's very sweet that you love him so, but he wouldn't want you worrying about this. Men LOVE to get oral and you are giving him oral. When he starts to orgasm, and you pull it out of your mouth and use your hand, his orgasm is not going to stop or be less pleasurable. 

No matter what he eats, cum is never going to taste like candy. Don't beat yourself up for not liking the taste. You love him, you love his penis, believe me, that is enough for him!


----------



## kdm913 (Apr 9, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I think you are worrying yourself sick over this and that is not necessary. It's simple, if you cannot stand cum in your mouth, don't let him cum in your mouth. I know you want to please your man, and it's very sweet that you love him so, but he wouldn't want you worrying about this. Men LOVE to get oral and you are giving him oral. When he starts to orgasm, and you pull it out of your mouth and use your hand, his orgasm is not going to stop or be less pleasurable.
> 
> No matter what he eats, cum is never going to taste like candy. Don't beat yourself up for not liking the taste. You love him, you love his penis, believe me, that is enough for him!



This is pretty much what my husband said about the issue. I tried it again using a peppermint lube to try to make it taste better. I dont think it was the taste. I think it is that he cums a lot and just the way it spits. If it just pored I think it wouldnt matter. But what you said is what he said. And I also am getting something out of this that I really would love to see. I love to watch him masturbate but he doenst like me watching. So when we were talking about me not being able to handle the cum, I asked if when he gets close if he would finish himself on my chest. I cant wait.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> For all of us. In my mind, I always add another line to that...while the sun shines, because the rain clouds arrive without warning.


what does THIS have to do with having a big sticky glob of snot textured cum platter all over in your mouth? :scratchhead:


----------



## Westcoastman (Apr 14, 2012)

He should consider himself lucky to have you! You sound like the perfect wife.


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife hated my cum. There was just so much of it, she just couldn't handle it all. I didn't blame her. She made me try it once and kissed me with a big mouthful for me to savor and swallow. A little bit is cool, but there was always much too much cum She would stop sucking my **** and jerk me off too, making it shoot all over the place, especially me.
I told her that it didn't matter if she swallowed or not, I just love the feeling of cumming while my **** is still in her mouth. SOLUTION; When I came, she blocked it with her tongue and simply let it fall out of her mouth, while we finished. Then she would get rid of the little bit that remained by kissing me and giving it back to me.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Careful,

I cannot properly comment without being somwhat graphic (duh I guess)

For me BJs are relatively infrequent, I am so grateful that my wife is making me climax with her mouth that I don’t care if she swallows or even takes it in her mouth or not. I don't think she is crazy about the taste/texture but, does not seem as bothered as many. Personally, I have kissed my wife after climaxing in her mouth and have liked my fingers as well just to understand what the big deal is. I find it to be rather bland but, the consistancy is a little slimy. Having said that the last thing I want to do is making the experience unpleasant for her. I will say she does however, get a really big kick out of making me shoot a big one in her mouth.To her it proves to her that she has done a good job as a big load is indicative of a great orgasm and a job well done. She also says it is a really cool sensation to feel when my penis pulsates/contracts when i ejaculate. 

Many times (at my request) when I am just ready to shoot she takes me out of her mouth and will rigorously stroke me with hand and sumulstaniously let the the corona and frenulum rub accross her tounge and lips while she grips/strokes it with her fingers on the other side. In this case the semen never enters her mouth and remains on her cheek/face. She is careful to close her eyes as it stings. I don't intentionally come on her face but, truthfully it happens she doesn't really object. I follow up with a wet, warm washcloth to make clean up easy. Some women may see "cumming on the face" as too porn-ish or may have an ick factor related to semen on the fact but, my wife sees it as quite benign. To me this is encreadibly erotic as i get to see the semen shoot out and she is spared the spit/swallow debate.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

If you push him to the back of your throat and let him cum past your tongue you won't tast it, and you can chase it with tic tacs of a drink of anything sweet.... That is if you want to have him cum in your mouth. Otherwise just stop before he orgasms and leave him dry until he gets the message that you're not going to finish him off if he keeps trying to give you an unwanted surprise.


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried the back of the throat but still had an after taste in my mouth. I love the look in my hubbys face as he is cumming and while I hate to swallow, I do for him. BTW, he is also a wonderful cunnlinguist and makes me come everytime.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think you're making it too big of a deal. I understand you want to please him and all, but if you hate the taste of cum, then don't endure it. He can tell you when he is about to finish and you can either spit or he can take it out of your mouth and let it dribble somewhere else. I personally HATE the taste. And that's just cum itself. Has nothing to do with the hubby. I hated my ex's as well. My hubby understands and he prefers to finish with vaginal sex anyway which works for me. If you really want to do it, then maybe he can eat more veggies and fruits? I say do what feels right for you, not just for him. If it makes you gag, then don't swallow it. If he loves you and respects you then he should understand.


----------



## kcb22 (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think oral is required in a marriage. If you don't like it, don't do it! It tastes bad cause we were not wired for oral sex, it's just not normal.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> When he starts to orgasm, and you pull it out of your mouth and use your hand, his orgasm is not going to stop or be less pleasurable.


Not true for me. The sensation of coming in a woman's mouth is like no other for me. I think because I feel I am not in control, and have to ensure I don't thrust for fear of making it unpleasant for her. It comes on so slow, and is so incredibly satisfying when it's at her speed, and I can do nothing about it. It results in an incredibly intense and somewhat drawn out orgasm for me.



> I don't think oral is required in a marriage. If you don't like it, don't do it! It tastes bad cause we were not wired for oral sex, it's just not normal.


It is normal. And sensational. It may not be "required" in a marriage, but if your partner likes it, fulfilling that desire should be extremely satisfying for both.

Ladies, if you don't like the taste, have him drink a glass of grapefruit juice daily. That will help a lot. If it is the thought of swallowing, try, as others have said, to let him cum in your mouth, but as you continue the bj as he comes, "push" or let it escape your mouth. He will not feel any difference. And, if you can't get past any of that, then just be passionate, enjoy what you're doing for him, pull him out as he is ready, and tell him you want him to cum on your boobs, tummy, whatever. Incredible turn on. Saying "don't cum in my mouth" before or during...not so much.

If it's the texture that bothers you, there are things you can try to learn to avoid it. Don't laugh....I know women who have had success with this: Buy a dildo. One "his size" or smaller that you can handle. Buy small, work your way up. Do not tell him you're doing this. This is youre little secret. Practice on the dildo. Practice "deep throat", or at least keeping it "back there" in the back of your throat. Learn to breath while you're doing this, and learn to control your gag reflex. Google it: "how to give deep throat". It will take practice. But it does a couple things...(god this is graphic, but don't know how else to put it)... it is an incredible sensation and visual for a guy for one, and two (for you) it will enable the cum to completely bypass your tongue, and go right down your throat. What's left will be minimal. I had a female friend tell me this years ago, and this was how she got past it. AND, the "power she felt" (her words) by being able to do something like that that many women can't, and drive her man crazy, turned her on no end. She did not feel disempowered by it, she felt empowered. I've heard many a woman friend say the same.

My wife loves it. This from a woman who reportedly stopped oral in her marriage 10 plus years ago when the idiot told her "you're not very good at this". That was his last one. True, she wasn't. She wasn't confident about it. But, she was enthusiastic about it and wanted to learn and be confident about it. With the right motivation, she learned, gained incredible confidence, and now loves to do it. She's now ranks consistently as THE BEST oral sex I've ever had! Couple that with very good sex in other areas, and my god, I've not met the woman who can please me in so many different ways as she can. The best of all worlds. Now, how would you feel to feel like that? She does not like the taste or texture, but she loves the act of it, how it makes me feel, and she uses that as her motivation. It doesn't happen all the time, every week or two to "completion", but when it does, it is enthusiastic, mind blowing, and very fulfilling. I've been at the other end of the spectrum, and left wanting. I want for nothing now. That's got to feel pretty good as a woman, no?


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

kdm913 said:


> My husband loves for me go down on him and I always have to finish him of by jerking him off because I cant stand cum in my mouth. I know that what you eat changes the taste of the cum but I dont think it is the taste that bothers me. Maybe some of it but the problem I have the most is the consistency. A couple years ago I tried it and he tells me I didnt mind it at all. Unfortunately, I dont remember. I tried it again about a year ago and I dont know if it was the cum that hit the back of my throat that made me gag or the cum itself. I really would like to be able to do this for him because I know he would LOVE it. If I can do this for him then I am hoping he returns the favor of something that I would really love from him. I want to know what to do to handle the cum. Do you get used to it? Do you have to think about something else? What should I do?


I am assuming you are taking about you want him to eat you out???

Why would you need to swallow for him to lick your va jay jay?? If you are giving him bj's he should be reciprocating!! :wtf: is wrong with SOME men who don't sexually take care of their wives!!????!!?!??!!!!!

*shakes head* truly sad


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I can add some input...my hubbys used to taste nasty! It was horrible, he tried eating things didn't help. However over the last several months he quit a bad habit of smoking, started working out, and the last time I did it I told him he is inluck because now it tastes fine! Although there seemed to be a lot more so there was no way I could swallow all of it I do a combo hand and mouth pleasure, I'm sure your husband would be fine with that....it's simply the act of pleasing that they want, you dont have to be like a porn star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

kdm913 said:


> Does it ever make you sick to your stomach?


It does if I haven't eaten recently. I can't give oral first thing in the morning, but other than that I'm good to go.


----------



## cssjat (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey I feel the same way about his cum. I love him but it makes me gag. However I have been searching for ways to provide him with the bareback fellatio he loves until the very end. What I mean is, continue sucking him while he cums - but without getting it in my mouth. maybe put a condom on at the very end? any ideas? I have a few of my own. I am finding out for every one person that does not mind cum in their mouth - their is one that does not. So we can't all be crazy. 

Thanks


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

A woman who swallows it with a smile is better in bed than a woman who doesn't, everything else being equal.

So do you want to be better in bed? Or not?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

there are several techniques...

1) Just as he is about to ejaculate, gently but firmly apply pressure to the base of his penis...It will cut off the flow of semen, and you can continue fellaltio till he is good and finished...Then remove your mouth, and release the load....

2) As he is about to ejaculate, go deep, and allow the semen to go down your throat without feeling it in your mouth.....

3) Use a variation of #1 by cutting off the semen flow, but release just a little, so you can become accustomed to having a little in your mouth and aren't overwhelmed...You may find it is really nice....

Practice all of the above and I am sure you will blow his socks off.....


----------



## cssjat (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey east2west - tell me the one thing in this world you would never put in your mouth, eat, drink or swallow. Donkey cum? Feces? Urine? Bugs? Boogers? etc. To others, cum is equivalent to those. You want to take this to the next level? - I know plenty of men that love anal and always try to get it, but their partner won't let them. I know women who love anal but don't love cum in their mouth and their partners have no complaints. So is it fair to say: 

A woman who takes it up the rear with a smile is better in bed than a woman who doesn't, everything else being equal.

If you find a woman that does both - swallow and rear - I would say keep her - lol



?

To each his own.

Great advice guys - thanks all


----------



## jameskimp (May 8, 2012)

cssjat said:


> Hey east2west - tell me the one thing in this world you would never put in your mouth, eat, drink or swallow. Donkey cum? Feces? Urine? Bugs? Boogers? etc. To others, cum is equivalent to those. You want to take this to the next level? - I know plenty of men that love anal and always try to get it, but their partner won't let them. I know women who love anal but don't love cum in their mouth and their partners have no complaints. So is it fair to say:
> 
> A woman who takes it up the rear with a smile is better in bed than a woman who doesn't, everything else being equal.
> 
> ...


Cum is what gave you life. Not comparable to urine. 

As for anal sex, yes a girl that would do that is more desirable than one that wouldn't. I would expect it unless it hurt her.

The main thing here is doing something that is fairly common and widespread and that pleases your partner. I don't see how one can deny that.

As for the person who said oral sex isn't natural to do, well neither is taking any life saving drug we have in existence.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

cssjat said:


> Hey east2west - tell me the one thing in this world you would never put in your mouth, eat, drink or swallow. Donkey cum? Feces? Urine? Bugs? Boogers? etc. To others, cum is equivalent to those. You want to take this to the next level? - I know plenty of men that love anal and always try to get it, but their partner won't let them. I know women who love anal but don't love cum in their mouth and their partners have no complaints. So is it fair to say:


Well when I was traveling in asia there were a lot of things that ended up on my plate that I thought I would never want to eat. But I couldn't really say no to them so instead I just put it in my mouth and swallowed it. Or when I was in the hospital with a GI problem they made me drink down all kinds of vile chemicals. You don't hold it in your mouth and meditate on whether you like the taste. You just swallow it as quickly as you can. It's really not all that hard. Who cares what it tastes like? Your partner's pleasure is what matters. Also, if you do it more, you'll hate it less.



> A woman who takes it up the rear with a smile is better in bed than a woman who doesn't, everything else being equal.


Yes that's fair to say.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I have tasted my own just out of curiosity..heres what	I can conclude from several experiments...

-coffee makes it taste bitter
-beer makes it very condensed jelly like..little odd flavour as well
-celery makes it more watery and seems to increase quantity, however that may just be because
its less condensed
-legumes(various kinds of beans) increase quantity..good quality as well
-Fruits make flavour sweet, especially pineapple, mango, berries, etc
-just enjoy it..instead of thinkin about somethin else, play around with it and think about how
kinky and naughty ur being...think about how much ur making his dreams come true..sometimes
its good to be a lil bad..it aint gonna hurt ya 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A man climaxes more deeply after he ejaculates, not during.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Rich men who eat a lot of pomegranate have wives who have reported their husbands have sweet tasting ejaculate, even when they don't eat the pomegranate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

just get over it already ladies..its freakin kinky AND sexy..do it for ur husband!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

What if your wife vomits on your junk right after she swallows?


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Focus on your husband's pleasure and swallow quickly. Sometimes it's easy to get stressed about something so that the more we think about it the more stressed we become.
Try to change your focus from the semen itself to your husband's pleasure - and knowing that the better a BJ you give him the more he is going to want to go down on you......


----------



## hotmama (Dec 3, 2012)

OK - being the stubborn b&%ch  that I am and wanting to do anything for my husband, I stumbled across this site. First off - I hate it - I can' stand the smell, the taste and even more the texture. I have tried it in the past and I can't even think about it without it making my stomach turn. I represent the 50% (I say this as I am sure for everyone that likes it, there are those such as myself hat don't) of the women who just don't want to, but are willing to try and find other ways. Most of them would not even be searching these sites I am sure. This does not mean I am not good in bed, this does not mean I am a prude, this does not mean I don't love him or I am not in to him - so people please. The fact that I am here should at least mean something. During my stubbornness I found some methods and a few devices that may help this situation. I can't post them here due to the advertising clause etc in the forum agreement - but I will post back on my findings to let you know if any of these methods / devices are worth it.

Hang in there ladies - the ones that "can't stand cum in your mouth" - you are not alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's nothing to be done. Either you do or you don't.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> What if your wife vomits on your junk right after she swallows?


Then you can't say she wasn't putting out.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

hotmama said:


> Most of them would not even be searching these sites I am sure. This does not mean I am not good in bed, this does not mean I am a prude, this does not mean I don't love him or I am not in to him - so people please. The fact that I am here should at least mean something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure it means something to us.

But it doesn't mean anything to your H.


----------



## kiwiG (Dec 4, 2012)

i havent read the entire thread so it might already be mentioned but if not ..
im a hetero male so havent swallowed cum but i have had to swallow some pretty average tasting meds in the past. 
the best way to do it is 
1 - dont over think it of you will convince yourself its going to make you sick
2 - when its about to happen, tense your abs like youre doing crunches. this will suppress your gag reflex 

good luck


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife hates the consistency of my cum. She doesn't mind giving me BJ's until I finish, and even doesn't mind taking a facial when it spurts, but she hates my cum in her mouth. After she gives me a BJ and I cum, she immediately jumps up and runs to the bathroom, frantically spitting it off her tongue, saying, "It got in my mouth!!" 

The feeling of cumming in a woman's mouth is out of this world! What reeks about it is, if you're about to cum and she stops to brace herself (because I always give ample warning), that slight pause throws off the rhythm and completely KILLS the orgasm, and it doesn't feel nearly as good. Sometimes, I feel I'm better off getting a BJ, then a Handy with lotion from her because she won't stop before I explode.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

marriedguy said:


> I have tasted my own just out of curiosity..heres what	I can conclude from several experiments...
> 
> -coffee makes it taste bitter
> -beer makes it very condensed jelly like..little odd flavour as well
> ...


 Wow, I was curious, but not that curious. My surprise was how warm it was.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> My wife hates the consistency of my cum. She doesn't mind giving me BJ's until I finish, and even doesn't mind taking a facial when it spurts, but she hates my cum in her mouth. After she gives me a BJ and I cum, she immediately jumps up and runs to the bathroom, frantically spitting it off her tongue, saying, "It got in my mouth!!"
> 
> The feeling of cumming in a woman's mouth is out of this world! What reeks about it is, if you're about to cum and she stops to brace herself (because I always give ample warning), that slight pause throws off the rhythm and completely KILLS the orgasm, and it doesn't feel nearly as good. Sometimes, I feel I'm better off getting a BJ, then a Handy with lotion from her because she won't stop before I explode.


Doesn't kill the mood at all huh?

I personally have come to hate this topic. Doesnt help that my wife told me that another guy had cum in her mouth once and it was gross, so please dont and tell her before. Way to [email protected] up that huh?

Bottom line, it feels better. He is not saying please swallow to be a **** or treat you like some ***** he picked up on the street corner. He really isnt.
I wouldnt care if my wife issued forth a pint of liquid by cumming from oral. I would love that I could give her such pleasure.

Ahh hell, who cares, no ones mind is being changed on this subject. And I have become far too bitter to worry about changing it in my life.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I told my wife I really didn't have a need for her to swallow, just as long as I can l let it go in her mouth, that is the feel good for me...what she does with it after that is her prerogative.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> The feeling of cumming in a woman's mouth is out of this world! What reeks about it is, if you're about to cum and she stops to brace herself *(because I always give ample warning)*,


Then don't give her that warning!


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

For most of my marriage, I knew when my husband was about to climax and finished him off with my hand in those last few seconds, but last few years, he comes in my mouth, but then I quietly spit it out. I can't say I've every really tasted it, but now I think I might try it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife used to give me BJ's every day before we were married but now about 1 - 2 times a month and I always cum in her mouth and she swallows every time.

She doesn't love it but does it because she knows I love it.

She has told me have a lot of fruit for the last 24 hours before the oral sex because it makes the taste much sweeter.

I also have her favorite chocolate almond milk on her night table, so immediately after finishing me off and swallowing, she has her chocolate drink.

And the more protein a man eats, beer, you get the idea, makes his cum taste worse.



It works for us, maybe for you as well?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> For most of my marriage, I knew when my husband was about to climax and finished him off with my hand in those last few seconds, but last few years, he comes in my mouth, but then I quietly spit it out. I can't say I've every really tasted it, but now I think I might try it.


My dear, those last few seconds are the only ones that really count.

After an almost BJ free marriage (46 yrs) my wife suddenly developed the skill, and after about 4 times, quit doing it....

The sensation of reaching an orgasm uninterrupted in your partners mouth is sublime beyond description, your husband is a lucky man......:smthumbup:


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Then don't give her that warning!


LOL! The reason I still get BJ's is because I warn her, and she respects me for it. There is a part of me that wants to just let it go and worry about the consequences later, but that would be a douche move on my part. 

There was one time where she told me, "If you feel good, just let it go" so I did... and this particular time, I had a Peter North moment and came like the ocean.  She was going down when I exploded and she gagged and coughed, then started jerking me off. It got all over the place; in her mouth, hair, her eye and even some came out her nose because she was deep throating me. I wish I could have recorded it. 

I can guarantee that if I repeatedly came in her mouth without warning, I would be like the rest of the guys here, complaining about not getting any sexual satisfaction.


----------



## cssjat (Dec 1, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> My dear, those last few seconds are the only ones that really count.
> 
> After an almost BJ free marriage (46 yrs) my wife suddenly developed the skill, and after about 4 times, quit doing it....
> 
> The sensation of reaching an orgasm uninterrupted in your partners mouth is sublime beyond description, your husband is a lucky man......:smthumbup:


If your wife had a device that would allow you to come in her mouth without her actually getting come in her mouth, would you buy it?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I swallow, I know when it is about to happen by his sounds and the way he moves also that he gets bigger just beforehand.

The desire to swallow is directly related to how much I love him. I have had partners that I did not swallow with and again it was directly related to the level of attraction I had for them.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> I swallow, I know when it is about to happen by his sounds and the way he moves also that he gets bigger just beforehand.
> 
> The desire to swallow is directly related to how much I love him. I have had partners that I did not swallow with and again it was directly related to the level of attraction I had for them.



I have to agree with this. The reason my wife has always swallowed is because she loves me and knows I love this.:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I hate it, I also told my wife I'm not kissing her if she has it in her mouth. I'd rather she pull out but she still can't help herself sometimes. It feels great sure but it's bleh. I don't mind her juices in my mouth, but not MY cum. Ack

Just have to work around it, I would be happy with a HJ finish anyways or just lie back and invite me inside.

EDIT: And whao WTF? 26K views on this thread?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

As above, I would prefer not to ejaculate in my wife's mouth. I like to save it for PIV and get much more satisfaction from that. Finishing in her mouth does nothing for me...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I like doing it for the guy. Doesn't bother me at all. I've never been with anyone who is skeevish about kissing after, either. It works both ways.

Funny side story - went out on a first date to an amusement park with a guy and he insinuated I would be boring in bed because I'd never eaten a funnel cake or some other junk at the park (wtf? How can he determine how adventurous I was based on not being hedonistic on junk food?) so I whispered "I swallow" and he got an immediate erection. 

And that was the last date.  How about I value my health? My gall bladder doesn't do fried.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I can suck the rust off a tailpipe but ya cant blow in my mouth. I.Just.Cant.Do.It. and my husband doesnt care to. He is happy with my hour long bj sessions that it doesnt matter that he doesnt get to cum in my mouth


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

kdm913 said:


> My husband loves for me go down on him and I always have to finish him of by jerking him off because I cant stand cum in my mouth. I know that what you eat changes the taste of the cum but I dont think it is the taste that bothers me. Maybe some of it but the problem I have the most is the consistency. A couple years ago I tried it and he tells me I didnt mind it at all. Unfortunately, I dont remember. I tried it again about a year ago and I dont know if it was the cum that hit the back of my throat that made me gag or the cum itself. I really would like to be able to do this for him because I know he would LOVE it. If I can do this for him then I am hoping he returns the favor of something that I would really love from him. I want to know what to do to handle the cum. Do you get used to it? Do you have to think about something else? What should I do?


I'm just glad there's women like you who are willing to try... That's more than can be said for most of us guys.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

janesmith said:


> my hour long bj sessions


holy f. 


ray:


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to just spit it out really quick into his belly button. Now I have gotten brave and I swallow. I don't care for it much, but it is over quickly.


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

Holland said:


> The desire to swallow is directly related to how much I love him. I have had partners that I did not swallow with and again it was directly related to the level of attraction I had for them.


So what this says to us unlucky guys is that our wives don't care for us?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

janesmith said:


> He is happy with my hour long bj sessions that it doesnt matter that he doesnt get to cum in my mouth


Well he'd be an ungrateful $*#(-face if he wasn't happy with that! Good God that sounds amazing!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

kjvonly said:


> So what this says to us unlucky guys is that our wives don't care for us?


No not at all, it simply means that for me personally it is a barometer of my feelings.
Everyone is different, I am just one of millions of different people.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

kjvonly said:


> So what this says to us unlucky guys is that our wives don't care for us?


Personally, I believe that's EXACTLY what it means. And you want to know something? As soon as I told my wife that's how I feel, she started doing it. After 20 years of not doing it. To me, it's definitely a barometer of how she feels about me. Even more so if she was willing to do it for other men but not me.


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Personally, I believe that's EXACTLY what it means. And you want to know something? As soon as I told my wife that's how I feel, she started doing it. After 20 years of not doing it. To me, it's definitely a barometer of how she feels about me. Even more so if she was willing to do it for other men but not me.


I tend to share your views... My wife claims she wants to do it but "_has a weak stomach_"... which is sort of true but it's a 1/2 second thing... She won't even let it get in her mouth, never mind swallow it and after 13 years of a near clinically sexless marriage it's frustrating as hell.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

JoeHenderson said:


> Well he'd be an ungrateful $*#(-face if he wasn't happy with that! Good God that sounds amazing!


i go so long sometimes he says i make him sore


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Personally, I believe that's EXACTLY what it means. And you want to know something? As soon as I told my wife that's how I feel, she started doing it. After 20 years of not doing it. To me, it's definitely a barometer of how she feels about me. Even more so if she was willing to do it for other men but not me.


Sorry guys I was only speaking from my own POV. I have no clue if this is how others feel but sounds like it may be in some cases.

Trust me coming from what was a sexless marriage I have dissected all issues around my sexuality and this is just one of the things that has become apparent to me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Holland, I didn't mean that's what you were saying. I don't want to put words in your mouth. Many people disagree with me on this, but I do think that this particular issue is an accurate barometer for how a woman feels about a man.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Holland, I didn't mean that's what you were saying. I don't want to put words in your mouth. Many people disagree with me on this, but I do think that this particular issue is an accurate barometer for how a woman feels about a man.


Do you think it can be the same in reverse, a man's feelings for a women can show through lack of or enthusiasm for giving her oral?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that there are things that we do as spouses that we do mostly for the benefit of the other spouse, and that our willingness to do them is a barometer of our feelings for our partner. Oral on a woman? Well it would depend on whether she wanted oral or not. When you mention "willingness" that implies that she wants it, so for me the answer would be yes. The same applies.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if a woman tells me she doesn't like recieving oral I wouldn't commit to her. I love it too much! But that's just me


----------

